# Exotic animal hunts?



## chambers270 (Feb 11, 2006)

I was wondering if anybody has been on a hunt for exotic game in Georgia or Flordia? And what you thought of the ranch and the service there. I would love to go after a Red Stag without paying a couple of thousand dollars. 

I guy I know has taken a few different animals from a ranch in Flordia for around  $1000 each. 

Any input would be helpful.


----------



## georgian76 (Feb 11, 2006)

*I Enjoyed It*

but i was did it in texas. i have hunted a coursican ram(while back but think it was $250) it was a great time. i have also taken a true russian boar from the 777 ranch. both times was a blast for me.


----------



## Son (Feb 11, 2006)

*exotics*

Nope.
If I ever get an exotic it will have to come to my woods. And that's very possible these days.


----------



## Inatree (Feb 12, 2006)

I once worked for a man that had several businesses, one of them was a 300 acre fenced boar/ram shooting facility in Hancock Co. After seeing the behind the scenes operation of the facility and the humiliating way they veiw their clients, I wouldnt dare.
I dont know how they could stand to watch animals they had hand raised from babies be shot. They were differant sort thats for sure.


----------



## Lostoutlaw (Feb 12, 2006)

*Agree*



			
				Son said:
			
		

> Nope.
> If I ever get an exotic it will have to come to my woods. And that's very possible these days.



I'll have to agree with son on this!  so I didn't vote. I just can't bring myself to shoot a cage up fenced up animal and call it a hunt.


----------



## shadow2 (Feb 12, 2006)

I think the amount of fun and the amount of sportsmanship depends on where you go to hunt.  Some of the multi thousand acre ranches will be alot of fun for something other than deer.  However if you are shooting something in a pen then i then i can not support it.


----------



## Chuck Martin (Feb 13, 2006)

Inatree said:
			
		

> and the humiliating way they veiw their clients, I wouldnt dare.
> I dont know how they could stand to watch animals they had hand raised from babies be shot. They were differant sort thats for sure.


----------



## 270MOA (Feb 13, 2006)

While playing Deer Hunter 2005 with my son, I shot an Axis Buck with a long bow at 40 yards in Australia.  Does that count?

If I ever go on an exotic hunt, it will be because I went to where they are considered to be native game and went hunting.  I'll get around to it eventually.


----------

